# 12 week scan any guesses at all updated picture having a bad time :(



## emmaforster

hi I'm currently 12 plus 6 any guesses will be great xx
 



Attached Files:







20160530_125604.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 42


----------



## emmaforster

bump


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I would guess boy, looks like stacking maybe :)


----------



## emmaforster

stacking? lol I'm new to this x


----------



## emmaforster

Here's an updated clearer picture hopefully I'm having such a hard time at the minute please anything x
 



Attached Files:







20160601_104633.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 45


----------



## madseasons

Looks like a boy to me as well :)


----------



## 3babesforme

boy


----------



## Isme

Boy. :)


----------



## emmaforster

What makes you think boys ladies just out of interest X I already have 2 girls x


----------



## WantaBelly

slightly angled if you were to draw a line from the spine out and the nub straight out so I am guessing :blue:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Boy


----------



## emmaforster

bump x


----------



## CLH_X3

Boy


----------



## KylasBaby

Nub looks :blue:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## kimmy04

I agree looks boyish!


----------



## Wish85

That's a boy!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Stacking is when there's a little bump on top of the nub and nearly always indicates boy, I do also think your nub has a slight angle to it too.
I'm having a boy this time and he had stacking on his nub, I had never heard of it before then either :)


----------



## emmaforster

We're due to have our first prince once on Dec 7th thanks to all you ladies that guesses correctly xxx
 



Attached Files:







received_10154310911147650.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4









received_10154310911307650.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Isme

Congratulations!!! :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------



## Wish85

Boys rock! Congratulations x


----------

